# Long Exposure Workshop | Finally Legit!



## D-B-J (May 22, 2015)

Today I released the information and registration forms for my workshops. It you don't mind, can you click the link below to check it out and let me know what you think? I'm very new to this, so any input is good! 

Workshops Red Skies Photography

Cheers!
Jake 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (May 22, 2015)

404 not found


----------



## astroNikon (May 22, 2015)

how beginner class is this ....

in your required gear. It's slanted to NIKON talking about DX/FX.  What if I have a Canon ?
and 17mm wide, most kit lenses are 18mm

and "required" gear might scare people off, even though underneath it you say buy at that location.
Couldn't some ppl get away with just closing down their aperture; or using their finger on the release button, etc.

"I am comfortable with things like ISO, Shutter Speed, and Aperture? *  ==> add a "don't know" button.

other than that the form works even submitting after I removed the "-" dashes from my phone numbers.

btw, disregard my registration .. you'll be waiting a long time for the check in the mail.


----------



## astroNikon (May 22, 2015)

FYI .. my older eyes have issues seeing light gray on white
and I didn't even see the "WORKSHOPS" white text in the light gray banner until I was highlighting stuff to copy


----------



## astroNikon (May 22, 2015)

Well, Jake has great Customer Service.
He called me just now from my test submission .. so great call back turnaround time.


----------



## D-B-J (May 22, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Well, Jake has great Customer Service.
> He called me just now from my test submission .. so great call back turnaround time.



I do my best! I tried to make those changes you suggested but I can't from my phone, and I don't have any proper computer access here at work.

Thanks again,
Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 22, 2015)

I'd look up workshops in your area (maybe offered thru adult continuing ed. or local community art centers, etc.) and see what's included in their listings. This seems to cover a lot of equipment but doesn't describe what the workshop will cover - what will participants be doing for three hours?

I'd look at the pricing too for future reference; this seems low compared to costs in my area for a half day workshop. Usually in my experience there isn't a deposit, the total is paid when registering.

I've found doing presentations that it's necessary to know the information well enough to not have to do more than take a glance here and there at my notes. (Have you ever done any sort of presentation or workshop before?). Your other thread wasn't specific that I read so I don't know if you have figured out yet what information will be covered. I've also found that what I have to cover seems like it will take some time but it goes much faster than I'd think. Of course this seems like it will mostly be hands on with you going around assisting them in setting up and taking photos.

Workshops and classes often give prerequisites - what do participants need to know or be able to do to take this workshop? With this I'd think they'd need to know basics of how their cameras function, like to know how to set the ISO, aperture, and shutter speed etc. on their cameras even if it's at a beginner level.

In your other thread you'd mentioned insurance and the photo titled 'precarious' made me think that obviously if a photographer takes any risks in getting a picture that's up to the person but it's a different situation if you're leading a group. I might not want to use a photo that implies they may be doing anything risky; some people may think it sounds exciting or challenging but if anyone gets injured in a fall obviously it will probably be your responsibility/liability.

I used to be a director of a summer camp program and that's obviously a different level of safety working with kids but I'd suggest you have in mind what to do in case of emergency. (I always had to have first aid training and luckily didn't have to put it to use much.)

I'd think about suggesting appropriate attire and/or any personal gear to wear or bring (such as no flip flops, etc.). I'm thinking it might help you be covered so if someone shows up totally unprepared you'd have something to fall back on (to remind them what information was provided and what is required to participate). It probably won't happen but I'd personally send someone home and refund money rather than put the person or myself at risk because someone showed up unprepared for hiking outdoors.


----------



## bribrius (May 22, 2015)

you definitely should charge more.

jmo


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 22, 2015)

You know, I'm being long winded but my thinking is that you're out there doing this on your own; it would be different if this was thru a local arts center or organization that would bear some of the responsibility for running the workshop.

It's probably unlikely that someone will show up in flip flops, trip over somebody else's tripod, go ass over teakettle or who knows what... but you don't want to go down the proverbial slippery slope because of someone not using the best judgment or even just due to an accident. I'd suggest you see if you can find any resources thru photography organizations etc. on planning workshops. I wouldn't want you to end up with your butt in a sling.


----------



## D-B-J (May 22, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> I'd look up workshops in your area (maybe offered thru adult continuing ed. or local community art centers, etc.) and see what's included in their listings. This seems to cover a lot of equipment but doesn't describe what the workshop will cover - what will participants be doing for three hours?
> 
> I'd look at the pricing too for future reference; this seems low compared to costs in my area for a half day workshop. Usually in my experience there isn't a deposit, the total is paid when registering.
> 
> ...



A lot of good points here. The attendees have (so far) all attended my talk about landscapes and long exposures, so they have background in terms of knowing what I can do/ what I can teach. Things like attire will be covered in an email sent directly to those who registered. I wanted to keep the sign up page simple and clean. Sure, it's a lot of gear to list, but almost all of it is needed for proper long exposure photography. It's okay if they aren't all that comfortable with ISO shutter speed and aperture. I can help them with that. For my presentation I used no notes, so don't think I'm doing this with little working knowledge of the subject. This location is straightforward and not dangerous, and I also have liability insurance, so if something does happen, I'm not screwed. I know it seems low, but it's also my first ever workshop. I'm not going to charge $100 for something I've never properly done before. If it goes well and the participants come away feeling more confident in their abilities, and I ENJOY it, then I'll raise my pricing and continue doing more, splitting it into beginner workshops and advanced workshops. Everyone has to start somewhere. Thanks again for all your input.

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (May 22, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> You know, I'm being long winded but my thinking is that you're out there doing this on your own; it would be different if this was thru a local arts center or organization that would bear some of the responsibility for running the workshop.
> 
> It's probably unlikely that someone will show up in flip flops, trip over somebody else's tripod, go ass over teakettle or who knows what... but you don't want to go down the proverbial slippery slope because of someone not using the best judgment or even just due to an accident. I'd suggest you see if you can find any resources thru photography organizations etc. on planning workshops. I wouldn't want you to end up with your butt in a sling.



To add, I also work at a summer camp, and am first aid/Cpr/aed/infantcpr certified. I like to think I've covered myself in all ways, and am prepared (at least mentally) for all the things that could happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bribrius (May 23, 2015)

well suppose that is true. if you are somewhat clueless on running a workshop you probably shouldn't be charging much for one it would be ripping them off. So i suppose the pricing does makes sense.


----------



## jsecordphoto (May 23, 2015)

$50 for a half day workshop?? Pricing a workshop is like anything else, hard to raise prices after you set them so low to start out with.


----------



## funwitha7d (May 23, 2015)

looks good on the link but the price is too low, read your comments but still you'll work it out, perhaps you could add this is an introductory price, I would expect to pay in excess of $100 for this and be happy


----------



## tirediron (May 24, 2015)

D-B-J said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Jake has great Customer Service.
> ...


Find a new job!


----------



## tirediron (May 24, 2015)

Your $20 is a non-refundable *BOOKING FEE*, NOT a deposit!


----------



## astroNikon (May 24, 2015)

tirediron said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


Maybe he should try photography?
nah,  he'd need all new equipment.


----------



## D-B-J (May 25, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...



I'm trying photography, but it's not really paying the bills yet [emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 18, 2015)

If you raise the price, can we get a TPF price of the $50 ??
I may have to get to Ct for one of these!


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 18, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> If you raise the price, can we get a TPF price of the $50 ??
> I may have to get to Ct for one of these!



Sure!! [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 18, 2015)

(I never knew these little guys were hiding down there)


----------

